# Betta portraits!



## Findlay (Jul 22, 2011)

I have been drawing pet (dog/cat) portraits for a while now... and I have been inspired by some of the great artists on this site!! 
So, I am going to try my hand at betta drawing! Woohoo! 
I'll update as I go. Stay tuned, folks. :-D


----------



## Findlay (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, I got my first quick sketch done... I'm feeling a little discouraged, lol.
I underestimated how tricky bettas are to draw!! :roll:

Anyway, what do you all think?
Keep in mind, it's just a *rough* sketch  and it's meant to be cartoony...


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow, that's actually really good!

And cartoony? I say it's more on the realistic side, though it's impossible for me to change my style to realistic. xD So maybe it's just how it looks to me. Fantastic, otherwise!


----------



## Findlay (Jul 22, 2011)

Aw, thanks! :-D

I usually do tattoo/cartoon styles. 
The perfectionist-within comes out in a bad way when I try to draw realistically! lol


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Ah yes... An artist is their own worst critic! 
I know I am... people say modesty, I say the finished product _still_ needs work! lol

So you are very welcome. And in all honesty, you did a great job. c:

Edit: And your handwriting... I envy how pretty it looks xD


----------



## Findlay (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks again XD

I did another quicky sketch... this time it's of my VT, Ryo. He gets a little overly excited during feeding time... I thought it'd be cute to draw :-D

NOMS! lol


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Hehehe... gawd, this is cute. xD


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Ryo like soo cute in that pic X3 very realistic mines are somewhat {=/ but i love your drawings i would like to have a drawing of mines XP


----------

